# Opus X Double Robusto Cigar Review - Freaking LOONS!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I lite this stogie next to the lake on a windless day, water was smooth as a mirror. A loon was swimming close by. The opening spice was just right...

Read the full review here: Opus X Double Robusto Cigar Review - Freaking LOONS!!!


----------

